# beretta model 70s



## abuch (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone if the trigger design on this model is the 1911 design?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

According to a parts-breakdown, the Beretta 70 has a pivoting trigger, hinged on a pin above it in the frame.
The 1911 trigger slides in a channel, and does not pivot.
I believe that the disconnector works differently, as well. But I did not look at that part, since you asked only about the trigger.


----------

